# Smoked CrawFish!!



## liquiddirt (Jul 5, 2007)

I have not posted in awhile so here is my latest take on life.  The wife wanted boiled crawfish, thats right craWfish, not craYfish for the 4th.  Well everyone else wanted my smoked ribs.  I smoked the ribs right next to the boiled crawfish.  Uh, both were great but do I get credit since the Blue smoke was so close to the crawfish pot for smoking crawfish?   Hope you all had a great 4th and I wish you an even better weekend.  Oh, btw, wife wants hog cracklins and HAPPY corn for the weekend.  Guess ole smokey has to stay in the shed for a bit :(


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

that sounds great. i wish i had some mudbugs and some cracklins right now.


----------

